# New forum for shooting technique?



## Marsu42 (Dec 10, 2013)

With so many good photogs and helpful members around, I often see threads centering about technique, i.e. how to shoot things with the whole Canon system and getting feedback w/o posting a gallery... but I am missing a dedicated sub-forum for this, in spite of every other poster stating that gear is not everything

Now I know this started out as a gear-head rumor site, but it's a bit unfortunate to see very unique and helpful threads buried between the next "17-40L or 16-35L", and also I have a hard time placing questions because I have to choose if it's about lenses or flashes or video :-\ ... how about it? The most general "Canon" subforum doesn't seem to cover it because it's more about the Canon brand and not what to do with your camera.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 10, 2013)

Second that idea. 

It has definitely morphed into more than just rumours. And it is the logical extension after buying the gear, how to use it!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey... Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 10, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> With so many good photogs and helpful members around, I often see threads centering about technique, i.e. how to shoot things with the whole Canon system and getting feedback w/o posting a gallery... but I am missing a dedicated sub-forum for this, in spite of every other poster stating that gear is not everything
> 
> Now I know this started out as a gear-head rumor site, but it's a bit unfortunate to see very unique and helpful threads buried between the next "17-40L or 16-35L", and also I have a hard time placing questions because I have to choose if it's about lenses or flashes or video :-\ ... how about it? The most general "Canon" subforum doesn't seem to cover it because it's more about the Canon brand and not what to do with your camera.



Three new boards are up for Photography/Videography technique as well as the business of photography. We'll work to start populating the boards. You can help with that too.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice work CR.


----------



## Menace (Dec 11, 2013)

Well done CR


----------

